
Decentralized Options Trading using smart contracts [Velocity.technology] - shayanbahal
https://demo.velocity.technology/?referred=hackernews
======
wheelerwj
Cool, the demo looks good and I really like that it links to a real
transaction when used with metamask. How is this different than BitSquare? Do
you plan to compete?

